# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم التصفيق بعد قراءة القرآن .

## عارف الصاعد

ما حكم التصفيق بعد قراءة القرآن إعجاباً بصوت القاريء أو للتأثر الناتج عن قراءته .

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

للعثيمين رحمه الله كلام في التصفيق بصفة عامة في شرحه للبلوغ خلاصته أنه لا يرى فيه حرجا لأنه من العادات أما و قد قرنته مع القرآن فهذا يبحث فيه و الله أعلم

----------


## أم حكيم

هذا لا يفعله من تأمل حال الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم مع القرآن حيث (عيناه تذرفان)

----------

